# Surprise at the bird feeder!



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Check out what visited my parents bird feeders today. :lol:


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Nishie,

Looks like a Great Snarly Black Backed Ursus Americanus to me!
I bet he has to take a long run to get in the air!

O'lame


----------



## D8ve (Feb 10, 2012)

Am I seeing it right? Did it knock everything over? I would've gone out there and roughed em up a little


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

I'll be sure to tell my 70yo mom that next time, she needs to get out there and kick it's @**! :lol::lol:


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

They're not the only ones with a problem. Now that its found the feeders, unless the feeders are removed, it'll be back. I've been battling one for two years now. So far its the bear 4 me 2.
I put most of the feeders high enough where he can't reach them and used a rope/pulley system. Yes.... its a pain but, better than spending another couple hundred bucks on feeders...... again. Now if there's hummingbird feeders around, it'll find them next!

Ours is getting much bigger this year and much bolder. He's tried getting into the house a couple times and that's not a good thing. I went to Home Depot and picked up a couple battery operated motion detector alarms and put one at the back door and another on the retaining wall at the front porch. If that doesn't deter him, maybe the 11-87 will. I do not need to be waken up in the middle of the night, with a bear in the kitchen.


NOTE: Date is off and should have read APRIL.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

ENCORE said:


> They're not the only ones with a problem. Now that its found the feeders, unless the feeders are removed, it'll be back. I've been battling one for two years now. So far its the bear 4 me 2.
> I put most of the feeders high enough where he can't reach them and used a rope/pulley system. Yes.... its a pain but, better than spending another couple hundred bucks on feeders...... again. Now if there's hummingbird feeders around, it'll find them next!
> 
> Ours is getting much bigger this year and much bolder. He's tried getting into the house a couple times and that's not a good thing. I went to Home Depot and picked up a couple battery operated motion detector alarms and put one at the back door and another on the retaining wall at the front porch. If that doesn't deter him, maybe the 11-87 will. I do not need to be waken up in the middle of the night, with a bear in the kitchen.
> ...


 What are you going to do when he brings his buddy with him and you see one standing on the others shoulders to get a feeder down/:SHOCKED: I was told an electric fencer works good to keep them away. Mine hasn't been back but a neighbor a short ways away has been hit twice this week.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

So far so good! No bear at my parents and no bear here.

Man! ENCORE, that's some scary stuff! The feeders would p*** me off, but the trying to get in the house would scare the hell out of me. :yikes:


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Anish said:


> So far so good! No bear at my parents and no bear here.
> 
> Man! ENCORE, that's some scary stuff! The feeders would p*** me off, but the trying to get in the house would scare the hell out of me. :yikes:


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

:nono:


----------

